

Wordpress infected with Trojan - stullig
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/98241/wordpress-infected-with-trojan

======
blackdogie
This isn't anything new AFAIK. I've seen this issue before they do a great job
at hiding the code, like pushing it off to the 300th column. WordPress Exploit
scanner plugin is your friend here.

